# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  Critique de SQL 3 edition (Synthex) [Livres]

## benwit

J'ai lu dernirement "SQL 3 edition" et vous pouvez vous reporter  ma critique complte pour lire ce que j'en pense.

Et vous, l'avez vous lu dans sa 3 version ?
Qu'en pensez vous ?
Ne trouvez vous pas qu'il est dommage que les deux nouveaux chapitres aient remplac deux de la prcdente dition (fourni en bonus sur le CD) ?

Avez vous dj utilis les donnes spatiales ?

----------


## pi-2r

je me suis offert ce livre pour nol, et je dois dire que je ne regrette aucunement mon investissement. Ce livre est tout simplement trs bien expliqu.

Un livre de qualit  ::ccool::

----------


## janlouk

Bonjour,
Je regarde pour l'acheter et je tombe sur la 4me dition... http://www.pearson.fr/livre/?GCOI=27440100939490

C'est mieux d'acheter la dernire pour une personne qui  tout  apprendre ?

Merci
Jluc

----------


## SQLpro

La dernire  deux nouveaux chapitres de plus que la 3e qui reprend les anciennes ditions. Chaque dition est plus complte que la prcdente. Pour ne pas alourdir la pagination, ni le prix, certains chapitres sont en accs sur Internet (pdf).

A +

----------


## janlouk

Merci. Tout ce dont j'ai besoin, c'est d'avoir une bonne ligne de conduite pour apprendre le SQL, structure des bases de donnes...

J'ai besoin d'apprendre depuis le dbut et surtout que ce soit bien structur. J'entends par l de ne pas commencer avec le PL/SQL alors que je dois bien connaitre le SQL avant.

Donc lire quelque chose que je ne comprendrais pas car je n'ai pas appris le prrequis d'avant. Et c'est toujours a le problme, savoir par quoi commencer pour comprendre "tout" le reste...

Je vais donc me diriger vers l'achat de la 4me dition si je vous ai bien compris. Merci

----------


## B65AcR

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter en ligne (et en neuf) la dernire edition de ce livre et je ne trouve pas le mot de passe pour accder a la partie en ligne. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider? Il est ecrit ou ce mdp?

----------


## B65AcR

Page XI si quelqu'un cherche aussi...

----------

